# A Boy and His Dog



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Sebastian loves to cuddle with Willow =)









And she enjoys it too =)
(sounds like the ending of a bad children's book I know lol)
But still cute!


----------



## k4t13 (Mar 1, 2012)

Aww!! 

I love the first picture .. Look at him hold Willow's head!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's so sweet. One day he'll look at that photo and know how he became a dog lover!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

SO CUTE! 

And kinda freaky, he looks JUST like my nephew did when he was that age, and his name is Sebastian too :tongue: lol


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> SO CUTE!
> 
> And kinda freaky, he looks JUST like my nephew did when he was that age, and his name is Sebastian too :tongue: lol


Thanks guys =)

yeah...that IS freaky lmao!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

What a darling baby and cute dog. Bet they will be best of friends.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is sooooo cute....

k4t13 --- your avatar is adorable.


----------

